# black water extract



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

does it affect plants, the lighting the plants need and does it affect driftwood?

thanks 
dark FrOsT


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> does it affect plants, the lighting the plants need and does it affect driftwood?


Depends on what brand are you using and how much.
Basically extracts soften and acidify water a bit. Those plants that like soft water then have an advantage.
The blackwater extract does quite the same thing as driftwood in aquarium, they both have the same effect.

Harry


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

so is it a good thing or bad .... i jsut want to make the habit as natural as possiable


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

dark FrOsT said:


> so is it a good thing or bad .... i jsut want to make the habit as natural as possiable


As I said, this depends on what plants anf fishes you have.
For example if you have Swords (plants from Amazon region) and Piranhas, it is a good practise to use BE or Driftwood.

Harry


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have swords, RBs, lots of driftwood, tall grassy looking plants, and a 3 other plants i can remember wat they are my little sister got them for me cause she liked them









dark FrOsT


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

they are fine, as Harry mentioned.

just keep in mind that if it tints the water, it decreases the strength of your lighting.. shouldn't be much of a problem at all


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cool thanks for all your advice, it was really helpful

dark FrOsT


----------

